# ntlmaps don't work with ISA

## gondolin

I can't get ntlmaps to work with our compagny ISA server.

I tried every setup i found on the forum here but no luck.

I always get following error:

```
Connecting to localhost[127.0.0.1]:5865... connected.

Proxy request sent, awaiting response... 407 Proxy Authentication Required ( The ISA Server requires

 authorization to fulfill the request. Access to the Web Proxy service is denied. )

11:34:04 ERROR 407: Proxy Authentication Required ( The ISA Server requires authorization to fulfill

 the request. Access to the Web Proxy service is denied. ).
```

In the Monitor window of the ISA server i see that the machine wants to connect as client name 

```
anonymous.
```

 and not my windows username.

Here is my ntlmaps config:

```
LISTEN_PORT:5865

PARENT_PROXY:10.32.0.83

PARENT_PROXY_PORT:8080

PARENT_PROXY_TIMEOUT:15

ALLOW_EXTERNAL_CLIENTS:0

FRIENDLY_IPS:

HOSTS_TO_BYPASS_PARENT_PROXY:

DIRECT_CONNECT_IF_POSSIBLE:0

URL_LOG:0

MAX_CONNECTION_BACKLOG:5

Accept: ------

NT_HOSTNAME:

NT_DOMAIN:sxpbelux.net

USER:xxxx

PASSWORD:xxxx

LM_PART:1

NT_PART:0

NTLM_FLAGS: 06820000

NTLM_TO_BASIC:0

DEBUG:0

BIN_DEBUG:0

SCR_DEBUG:0

AUTH_DEBUG:0

root@bxl-dhcp-01 ~ #
```

and of cource i din't forgot the /etc/profile

```
export http_proxy="http://localhost:5865"

export https_proxy="http://localhost:5865"

export ftp_proxy="http://localhost:5865"

export no_proxy="localhost,.10.32.0.83"
```

so can some one put me on the way.

TIA

----------

## ArCaNe50

I have the same problem. I also have the exact same config and export lines.

I need to get this to work. 

When I check ISA server monitor it doesnt show any user name

I fired up wireshark and sniffed it. I did not see it pass the domain or username or password. It just acts as if there is not proxy there. I does resolve my isa servers domain name so I know it is reading the config file.

One thing I noticed is that if I start it via /usr/bin/ntlmaps it gives me the following error

ERROR: Unable to get the IP address of this machine.  This is not a fatal problem, but may cause problems for you using this proxy in some scenarios.

I did not see anywhere to add an IP address. My eth0 int is set to DHCP.

Also if I set the debugging to in the config file, I still do not get any logs after restarting it. I looked in /var/log/ntlmaps

I wonder if this is something recent that started happening? 

FYI ISA server is ISA2006 I dont think that makes a difference just want to put that in there though.

----------

## jcsjcs

I know this is thread is beyond old, but no solution was given. I ran into the same problem with a stubborn proxy server (no idea what type exactly) and had to make the following changes to the config file:

 *Quote:*   

> LM_PART:1
> 
> # NT_PART:0
> 
> NT_PART:0
> ...

 

Cheers, JCS.

----------

